# Magix Filme auf CD und DVD 2.5 Effekte



## Olli-Web (16. Januar 2004)

servus alle miteinander!
weiß jemand ob man noch mehr Titel und Effekte für Magix Filme auf CD und DVD 2.5 Effekte herunterladen kann (ich hab nix gefunden).
wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
Gruß
olli


----------

